# I have an Announcement



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Today, Marks the day, that i am gonna delete all my works and start over... mostly. i have matured enough to find quality is better than quantity.  because we all know, certain works take longer to compose. and such...

I will have the ones from before. (but the Opus order will be as followed along with what i will do with the previous things.

Op001 String Quartet No. 1 in F Minor
Which will basically replace Op001 and Op003

Op002 Cello Concerto No. 1 in B-Flat Minor 
Which will replace Op002, and Op005

Op003 Septet in G Minor 
Which will be practically the same just in a different key and a slight different harmony. 

Op004 Piano Sonata No. 1 in C Major 
which will take the longest time. Piano Madness will be transcribed and slightly edited to fit the original dezign of the song. (which the last few minutes were rushed. and would be more along the lines of 15-18 minutes. 

Op005 Symphony No. 1 
Which will be finished after i complete revising the above. 

My goal is to complete this all by 4/18/18


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


i am keeping my self titled project though. :3 and the works that were before are gonna be implimented into the Dark Ambient project ESC. :3

 so really they won't all be gone. just refocused.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

If I deleted my stuff because i thought it was no good it would all be gone


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

I know how that goes... :3 i would have about as many works as Zappa or Klaus Schulze or that one guy who made 333 albums in one year thanks to crack... (although they were quite short... like Bach's works.)


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Fine i will keep them... but i will make my String Quartet in F Minor and be practically a variation of the the first along with the Quintet...  (since these tend to be a fairly interesting theme to the others... 

I guess i will go back and work on the first draft of the final movement of my first symphony... and put the String Quartet in F Minor on the sidelines for Op015


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

We wish we had everything that Beethoven threw away. Stick it in a time capsule for someone to open in 100 years. That will get it out of your way and still not annihilate it.


----------

